# HP Pavilion g7 aufrüsten oder neuen Laptop kaufen?



## klebeband23 (8. November 2017)

*HP Pavilion g7 aufrüsten oder neuen Laptop kaufen?*

Hallo Leute,

ich würde gerne den Laptop meines Vaters ein wenig aufmotzen... er hat noch einen 8gb ddr3 RAM drinnen und keine SSD... ich würde da sehr gerne beides einbauen (DDR4 Ram und SSD) jedoch weiß ich nicht ob bei ihm 2 festplatten reinpassen oder nicht und ob man so einfach den Arbeitsspeicher auswechseln kann?

Habt ihr ein paar Ideen? Sollen wir ihm einfach einen neuen kaufen? Wäre dann aber paar 100€ teurer und wir wollen erstmal nicht viel ausgeben... 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## wuselsurfer (8. November 2017)

*AW: HP Pavilion g7 aufrüsten oder neuen Laptop kaufen?*

Wie heißt denn der G7 mit vollständiger Bezeichnung?

Aufrüsten lohnt sich meist nur RAM und / oder SSD.

Alles andere ist wegen der festgelegten Kühlung und verlöteter Bauteile meist nicht machbar.


----------



## Cinnayum (8. November 2017)

*AW: HP Pavilion g7 aufrüsten oder neuen Laptop kaufen?*

Laut
Test HP Pavilion g7-2007sg Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests
ist das NB total belegt in allen Slots.

Dual RAM ist schon drin, also muss alles getauscht werden, wenn man dringend mehr bräuchte. (Ich wüsste aber nicht wofür, wenn nur Office / Bildbearbeitung ansteht)

Es gibt nur einen 2,5"-Slot, also könnt ihr nur eine SSD / SSHD einbauen. Wie beim RAM, muss auch hier der alte Kram raus.

Da nur 100 MBit/s-LAN dran ist, das Display sehr leuchtschwach und wenig blickwinkel-stabil und die Lautsprecher nicht gut zu sein scheinen, würde ich die Kiste eher einmotten, als da noch 120€+ (das wären die Kosten für eine passable 250er SSD) reinzustecken.


----------



## wuselsurfer (8. November 2017)

*AW: HP Pavilion g7 aufrüsten oder neuen Laptop kaufen?*

Also für Office reicht der RAM.
DDR4 geht nicht, da paßt der Chipsatz sicher nicht.

Einzig eine SSD würde dem Laptop noch beschleunigen.

Ein Lautspechertausch wird auch nicht klappen, wegen der Bauform u. dgl.

Eine neue WLAN-Karte könnte sich lohnen:
Intel Wireless-AC 7260 + Bluetooth, PCIe Mini Card (7260.HMWWB.R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (PCIe).

Da muß man mal nachsehen, ob eine PCIe oder M2-Karte verbaut ist.

Der Prozessor ist immer noch leistungsfähig.


----------



## airXgamer (9. November 2017)

*AW: HP Pavilion g7 aufrüsten oder neuen Laptop kaufen?*

Wenn die Wifi Karte nicht im BIOS gewhitelistet ist und eine neue nicht funktioniert. Die Gefahr wäre mir ehrlich gesagt zu hoch.


----------



## wuselsurfer (9. November 2017)

*AW: HP Pavilion g7 aufrüsten oder neuen Laptop kaufen?*



airXgamer schrieb:


> Die Gefahr wäre mir ehrlich gesagt zu hoch.


Für 25.- EUR würde ich es riskieren.
Und die Intelkarten laufen sehr weit verbreitet.


----------



## Wired (12. November 2017)

*AW: HP Pavilion g7 aufrüsten oder neuen Laptop kaufen?*

Bei den Pavilion g7 Laptops von HP is max 1 HDD/SSD verbaubar (hab selbst einen g7) aber auf die Bauhöhe achten, wenn die verbaute HDD 9,5mm hat drauchst für ne SSD einen Adapterramen wenn die SSD 7mm dick is (gibts günstigst zB. beim Amazonas) und beim Ram, wenn DDR 3 drin dann nur mit DDR 3 nachrüstbar nur da auf die Spanung aufpassen die darf nich zu niedrig sein.


----------

